# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  povećana jetra i slezena nakon poroda

## Laura

Bila sam na ultrazvuku trbuha zbog stalne boli u trbuhu i dr. mi kaže da je uočeno malo povećanje slezene i jetre i da možda otud bolovi, ali da se ne brinem jer mi je tek 4 mj. od poroda, a i dojim, pa bi trebalo proći za koji mjesec...Ima li koja od vas slična iskustva, ne mogu a da se ne brinem. A dr. i nije bio nešto razgovorljiv, i smeta mi što je govorio :"Najvjerojatnije nije ništa. Trebalo bi se vratiti u normalu kad prestanete dojiti..." Hmm... Nisam nikad čula da se u trudnoći povećaju jetra i slezena ?! Idem danas dr. opće prakse, baš me zanima što će reći...

----------


## maxi

"vjerojatno nije ništa, gastritis" su govorili mojoj poznanici koja je prošli tjedan završila na hitnoj s upalom gušterače. uzrok žučni kamenci koji su zbog trudnoće pritiskali gušteraču i evo je sad. odgađa operaciju koliko može al je u bolnici a beba od 3 tjedna je doma na adaptiranom! napravi narem krvnu sliku

----------


## Laura

Maxi, napravila sam krvnu sliku i sve je ok. Naručila sam se i kod gastroenterologa pa ću vidjeti što će mi reći... Joj, i mene to živcira, kad vide da je netko mlad, odmah pretpostave da nije ništa ozbiljno i ne rade daljnje pretrage. Tako i meni govore, nije ništa strašno, a mene boli i dalje... ma svašta.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

U trudnoci sam imala veliko povecanje jetrenih probA, nakon poroda pale. Da sam radila UZV vjerojatno bi nasli uvecanih stvari... Da, trudnoca moze ici na jetra. Imala sam i bolove. Svakako prati stanje ali ne brini se puno

----------

